# etcome



## Sicklyboy (Dec 2, 2011)

So I went out on a limb here.  Looked at our new sponsor, etcome.com, and some prices aren't too bad.  So I decided to place an order, albeit a very small one, despite hearing nothing good nor bad about this place, whether it is a reputable site or not.

http://www.etcome.com/product/lcd-screen-guard-protector-with-cleaning-cloth-for-3ds.html

I know these are probably not great.  But if it protects the screen, it's good enough for me.  I don't need military grade protection, I just want something thats not going to dissolve if I touch it.  So I ordered two, one for me and one for the 3DS I got my little brother for Christmas.

Total came out to just under 3 bucks, which all considered isn't bad at all.  So here now I have 2 tests.  1, to find out the legitimacy of the site, and 2, see how good they are with getting stuff out in a timely fashion (will I get it before Christmas?).  It says shipping takes 7-14 days with the free ground shipping, so as of right now, that takes me to December 16th.  Giving them a week to process the order (which is an obscene amount of time, but DX seems to take that...) takes me to December 23rd.  That's going to be a tight squeeze if they take long, so let's hope they don't.

I'll report back when I get the stuff.  (Also, I am sorry if I seem "harsh" for being skeptical of our new sponsor.  But from what I have seen, nobody here has heard of this site.  Nobody is gonna know if they're legit if they don't order, and until we know they're legit nobody is likely going to make a large purchase.)

Also, they only accept paypal.  Food for thought.

~Plasma


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 11, 2011)

I wonder if the Wii remote Pluses they sell are OEM.


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 11, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I wonder if the Wii remote Pluses they sell are OEM.


I guess they sell the same fake ones from this thread

I want to pick one of these


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 15, 2011)

So I just got the package today.  Surprisingly, I actually had to sign for it, which I totally wasn't expecting.  Just a plain bubble shipper, the Chinese customs declaration printed onto it.


----------



## Schlupi (Dec 15, 2011)

Score! Anybody know how good this guy is?

http://www.etcome.com/product/taiko-no-tatsujin-drum-controller-set-for-wii-remote-controller.html

I have wanted a Wii taiko drum but 100 bucks is really steep.Perhaps this knockoff if all right?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh and just to point something out, I had estimated I would get it on the 16th of December.

Here we are on the 15th with it.

Sent out in a timely fashion?  Absolutely.
Actually carries and sends the merch they advertise?  So far
Reputable?  I can't promise that, nor can anyone till a lot of people start ordering from them.  But I since they got me my stuff before Christmas, they are in my good graces, and I trust them.


----------



## pokefloote (Jan 20, 2012)

Ordered an Acekard 2i on the 5th, got it today (the 19th.)
So I guess it took like two weeks for it to get here. Which is pretty standard for China post so it's whatever.
The Acekard is real, and came in the original box and all that jazz. All in all I am very pleased with this store. 

Though, they say there is free tracking when there is not. If I put in my order number it says it's not available. And clicking the regular, visible link on their website for tracking takes me to a page explaining that they give free tracking and what it is, but no place to enter your numbers into. The number isn't even a tracking number, either. Just the order number for their site. I had to keep checking my mail everyday for it, haha.

tl,dr

It's a trustworthy site. Buy stuff from them. Prices are good. Shipping is free, but varies in delivery time. Tracking system sucks / does not exist.


----------



## Janthran (Jan 20, 2012)

I got two Acekard 2is and 3 4GB microSD cards. One of the MicroSD adapters was broken, and they haven't responded. I didn't need it, but it was still a bummer.
Other than that, everything here seems legit and stuff.


----------



## defunct32 (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow! I was just browsing through their catalogue was thinking of purchasing SuperCard DSTwo from them since they accept PayPal, should I go ahead, any insights very much appreciated!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd go ahead with ordering them, defunct32.  Based off of my own personal experience (one order) and the few responses here, they seem legit.  Maybe not the best/any tracking or, according to Janthran, customer support, but if they weren't for real I don't think they'd still be GBATemp's sponsor


----------



## defunct32 (Feb 15, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> I'd go ahead with ordering them, defunct32.  Based off of my own personal experience (one order) and the few responses here, they seem legit.  Maybe not the best/any tracking or, according to Janthran, customer support, but if they weren't for real I don't think they'd still be GBATemp's sponsor



Perfect! I will give this a go, then! ; )


----------



## Janthran (Feb 15, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> I'd go ahead with ordering them, defunct32.  Based off of my own personal experience (one order) and the few responses here, they seem legit.  Maybe not the best/any tracking or, according to Janthran, customer support, but if they weren't for real I don't think they'd still be GBATemp's sponsor


Yeah, for some reason you can't email them. You get a message from "Mailer Daemon" saying invalid email address.
Solution: Have no problems.
The stuff I ordered from there pretty much all works fine.


----------



## koolking97 (May 27, 2012)

the etcome website is not working


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 27, 2012)

koolking97 said:


> the etcome website is not working



Can still ping the site, so their server is up, just probably not working right.  Assuming it'll be resolved fairly soon.


----------



## koolking97 (May 28, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> koolking97 said:
> 
> 
> > the etcome website is not working
> ...


thanks


----------



## freaksloan (May 29, 2012)

The site has not been working for some time. I would say at least 2 weeks.


----------



## Costello (May 29, 2012)

yeah I can't visit the site either, all that loads is the page title and some stuff...

we are changing affiliates and ditching etcome starting on june 1st.


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 29, 2012)

Costello said:


> yeah I can't visit the site either, all that loads is the page title and some stuff...
> 
> we are changing affiliates and ditching etcome starting on june 1st.



Ironically, it's all working perfectly for me now.


----------



## Costello (May 29, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Costello said:
> 
> 
> > yeah I can't visit the site either, all that loads is the page title and some stuff...
> ...


yep, seems like they've restored the site now.


----------



## TheRedfox (May 29, 2012)

Would it be safe to buy a flashcart there and ship it to the Netherlands?
How much chance is there that the customs will destroy the flashcart as its forbidden to import it here?


----------



## freaksloan (May 29, 2012)

Site is working for me now, but they no longer carry/have Acekard 2i's. Guess I will keep looking.


----------



## koolking97 (Jun 7, 2012)

is that why we have new sponsors


----------

